# Dooley's First Show



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Great! Can't wait to hear about Day 2!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a busy, yet good day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!!! Way to go Doo-Doo!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Congratulations - don't you just hate when the dog decides to get creative with fronts and/or finishes LOL

Sounds like it was a great day


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a great 1st day back in the ring.. good luck tomorrow!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sounds like a fun way to spend the day....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Laura! Sounds like you had an awesome day! Great scores<:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you both had a great time. Hope you got some pics !!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

GREAT day!!!! WOO HOO!!! Looking forward to hearing about tomorrow! Go Doo!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!! You guys did awesome for your first time in a long time. Good luck today!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day! Can't wait to hear about day two!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Day Two: Dooley went a visitin' on his sit stays (he pulled a Flip with testicles-maybe I should tell him the saga of Flip!) so no Q in Novice. I knew it would happen as soon as we started to line up. He kept looking back at the little Corgi behind him, it was there I knew we were doomed. Oh well looks like I need to do a lot of proofing at the boarding kennel with small dogs in the runs.

Rally-O was MUCH better because the person on the other end of the leash figured out what she was doing. We got second place with a 96.

Beginning Novice we had a no sit on the heel pattern and he lagged a little on the figure 8, I think he was getting tired and cranky. Second place with a 193. 

Overall, Dooley did much better then I expected him to do and he was happy through it all (except BN, until he got his placement toy). I will do a LOT of stay proofing because at 5 years old I don't think lopping off his balls is going to make a lot of difference.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well you know I can sympathize! Congrats for the great moments and I feel your pain on certain other moments! Pictures today?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed, I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations on a fun weekend!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats on both of your days! I love it when we can go back and look at the things we can only improve upon, it makes the training process much more interesting!  Congrats Team Dooley!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Dooley!!! Good job to both of you. I hope you post up some pictures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on both days - you both did great!

Yeah, about those distractions. Yesterday at field practice there was a girlie in season and today at the agility trial too .... and many of the male dogs had issues ...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job this weekend! Hey, you may not want to dismiss neutering even at 5 years. I neutered my boy 2 months ago at the age of 3 1/2 years and he actually has started to pay more attention to me. In fact, there was a female in season last weekend and he did a sniff and then walked away while we all were waiting to get an annual CERF exam.


----------

